
Week 38: Coll Stuff about Kafka and Donuts, Docker on Windows, and MSIginte - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/23/interesting-stuff---week-38/
======
nielsb
We look at some of the interesting stuff from Week 38

